# Free Online Seminary -- Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary



## Dr. Bathiran Samuel (Dec 10, 2016)

I am Dr. Bathiran Samuel, the President of Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary (PRBS). The Seminary offer the following courses completely free of charge via online. 


Associate of Arts in Theological Studies (AATS)
Bachelor of Arts in Theological Studies (BATS)
Master of Arts in History of Christianity (MAHC)
Master of Divinity (M. Div)
Doctor of Ministry in Apologetics (D. Min)
Doctor of Divinity in Puritan Studies (D. D)
Doctor of Philosophy in Reformation Studies (Ph.D.) [dissertation – only program]


We are a regionally unaccredited seminary that holds to solid Reformed theology. We are neither approved by any accrediting agency, nor by any government. We do not plan to ever seek accreditation because we believe that relying on the grace of Christ in this endeavor will bring Him far greater glory. Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 14, 2016)

Praying for your work, brother.

Grace to you.


----------



## Dr. Bathiran Samuel (Dec 15, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Praying for your work, brother.
> 
> Grace to you.


Thank you, brother!

Sent from my InFocus M260 using Tapatalk


----------

